

Ask HN: The Man from Earth - tanto

I saw the movie a couple days ago and it really impressed me. Everything in this movie happens in a little cabin where one guy tells a story to some of his friends. Still its probably one of the best movies I&#x27;ve every seen. What do you think about it?
======
has2k1
You can help fund the sequel on Kickstarter, 5 days to go.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1759006687/the-man-
from-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1759006687/the-man-from-earth-
ii-man-from-earth-millennium)

~~~
mansigandhi
Whoa! I didn't even know about this campaign. How is it not fully funded :(

------
sker
Great movie. It goes to show that, just like in video games, graphics aren't
that important.

The producer even thanked piracy for spreading awareness of the movie:

[http://torrentfreak.com/producer-thanks-pirates-for-
stealing...](http://torrentfreak.com/producer-thanks-pirates-for-stealing-his-
film-071113/)

------
Zenst
One of my all time favorite films. One of those films which you wont notice
how long it was on for and no hollywood effects or sets to keep you watching,
just a good script.

------
curtis
This movie felt a lot like a 90 minute Twilight Zone episode -- and I mean
that in the best possible way.

It's also cool to see a science fiction movie succeed or fail entirely on the
storytelling. Special effects seems like a solved-problem these days,
storytelling, not so much.

------
jared314
Link:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_from_Earth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_from_Earth)

[http://www.hulu.com/watch/517822](http://www.hulu.com/watch/517822)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAarR4tVEHU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAarR4tVEHU)

~~~
anywherenotes
Thank you for the links

------
prody
The movie is pretty awesome.

A fun fact is that when the film got released, it was poorly received in the
box office. Some time later, people started torrenting it and spread the word.
The cast are said to be actually surprised when they get recognised from The
Man from Earth since, as far as they thought, was fairly obscure.

------
unicornporn
I totally fell in love with this movie too. Thanks for the reminder, I think I
will watch it again tomorrow!

------
staunch
I've watched it at least 50 times. Absolutely one of my favorite movies.
Before that I enjoyed the Star Trek: TOS episode he wrote, based on the same
concept. The movie was great and the casting was almost perfect. I'd love to
see what's possible with a big budget.

~~~
yashg
I can't actually think of anything that can be added with big budget. It might
actually ruin it.

~~~
staunch
I'm not saying recreate this movie with a bigger budget. I'm saying _show_ the
story of his life more, not just tell it.

------
satori99
I loved this film!

It is one of the only films in recent years that i truly enjoyed. And not a
single explosion or special effect!

------
has2k1
It is the only movie that I have re-started as soon as the end credits started
rolling.

~~~
tanto
Funny thing. I watched it two times on the same day and told couple friends to
watch it so I can talk with them about it. It really a movie to think and talk
about...

------
johngalt
It impressed me as well. Watched it completely by chance. Thought provoking
premise.

------
db48x
Yes, good film. Reminded me of 12 Angry Men.

